# College Baseball 2013 (GDG)



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU just won The SEC Tourny for the 10th time by a score of 5-4 in 11 innings against VANDY. Not bad for The 2 Best Teams in Americana. LSU is 52-9 (The Best record of any LSU Team in their storied history.) and should be The #1 National Seed with VANDY The #2 National Seed. The National Rankings come out tomm @ noon on ESPNU. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe...MAYBE...we (UGA) make the right hire and get back to the days of old. Coach Perno was the local guy who grew up in Athens and would do things just to prove he was boss. If he heard someone say you can't play "so-in-so" he would do it just to prove you wrong. Having said that, I will be pulling hard for the SEC.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

UNC won ACC Tourny yesterday! Winning pitcher only pitched 5 innings all yr and had a 13 ERA. They played a 14 inning and an 18 inning game this weekend so staff was depleted so freshman gets the start. Nice thing about this kid is he is a duck hunter as well. We have plans for him to hunt with me this season to get him on some ducks while he is away from home. Seems like a great kid.....if you can call a 6'7 270 lber a kid! I may need a bigger boat! curious to see where we rank. We were #1 almost the whole yr before dropping several games at the end. Jacob,hope to see you guys in Omaha.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow. LSU with the #4 National Seed???? That's a traveshamockery.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

LSU being a #4 seed will make you scratch your head for sure!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the seedings dont really matter because all the seeds got to host their own Super Regional,and then the CWS is a double elimination format,so the Elite 8 are going to play each other no matter what...if anything it sounds like they(NCAA) are trying everything they can to put the two SEC teams on the same side of the draw (have not seen the draw)


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Who cares what the seeding is? 
LSU has an easy bracket and should get to the Super Regional fresh and ready to play. 
I can't see another Stony Brook fiasco like last year, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

#1 national ranked Tarheels! LS WHO. lol


----------



## Quack-n-stack (Jan 30, 2013)

Arkansas didnt get a host


----------



## Quack-n-stack (Jan 30, 2013)

That's after sweeping south Carolina who got in


----------



## Quack-n-stack (Jan 30, 2013)

Won 2/3 from MSU


----------



## Quack-n-stack (Jan 30, 2013)

And won 2 of 5 from LSU


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I missed all of the SEC tourny this weekend as we were camping at the Lee Kay Center. Glad to hear that things went well for the Tigers. Greaux T-I-G-E-R-S


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

My ETSU Bucs play #2 Vandy in the first round... Praying for an upset


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

coachmo said:


> LSU being a #4 seed will make you scratch your head for sure!!!


You've got that right. 



BonMallari said:


> the seedings dont really matter because all the seeds got to host their own Super Regional,and then the CWS is a double elimination format,so the Elite 8 are going to play each other no matter what...if anything it sounds like they(NCAA) are trying everything they can to put the two SEC teams on the same side of the draw (have not seen the draw)


The seedings will matter once they go to the softball format of seeding 1-16. It's a slap in the face is what it is.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

KNorman said:


> Who cares what the seeding is?
> LSU has an easy bracket and should get to the Super Regional fresh and ready to play.
> I can't see another Stony Brook fiasco like last year, but stranger things have happened.


This team will not be beat in The BR. Not once. Again, those seedings will matter soon enough. The RPI this year is a joke.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

labman63 said:


> #1 national ranked Tarheels! LS WHO. lol


I hear ya. They gave away the #1 Seed to an ACC school. *Tradition*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Quack-n-stack said:


> Arkansas didnt get a host


Goes back to the crap RPI this year.


----------



## Texas Cajun (Feb 18, 2013)

I was pumped up to see my boys take it to Vandy after being behind them in rankings all season!!! GeauX Tigers!!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Brad Turner said:


> My ETSU Bucs play #2 Vandy in the first round... Praying for an upset


On a high note, you should see a lot of hits/runs. On a low note for ETSU, there is no mercy rule in NCAA tourney's. ANCHOR DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Go Virginia!


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

ETSU's ace played short-stop last year! He has been a stud on the hill this year though.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

cocdawg said:


> Maybe...MAYBE...we (UGA) make the right hire and get back to the days of old. Coach Perno was the local guy who grew up in Athens and would do things just to prove he was boss. If he heard someone say you can't play "so-in-so" he would do it just to prove you wrong. Having said that, I will be pulling hard for the SEC.


Perno got the Ax today, just thought you would like to know.


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Meckardt-Perno got the ax at the end of the regular season.....last week or week before. Just hired Kent State's head coach from all indications.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Duckquilizer said:


> On a high note, you should see a lot of hits/runs. On a low note for ETSU, there is no mercy rule in NCAA tourney's. ANCHOR DOWN!!!!!


Your Vandy team (and my wife's) is looking really good. Seems like they are hitting their stride at the right time.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Go Beav's! One more win and we are on to the Super!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Scott R. said:


> Your Vandy team (and my wife's) is looking really good. Seems like they are hitting their stride at the right time.


They've looked great from the start of the season, only this little bobble in the SEC tourney. I expect to see them go a long way.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well several teams hosting their Regional have to win today or their season is done. 

North Carolina
VANDY
Oregon
Miss St.

South Carolina is playing in Game 6 of their Regional. They'd have to lose twice in a row, which won't happen.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! stayed up til 2 am watching UNC/FAU. What a game. You gotta question UNC coach for brining back two pitchers that pitched the weekend. Tired arms lose ball games and almost did. Now I gotta take my tired butt out to train dogs but hey we're still playin! SC coming to Chapel Hill. I'll probably go to the game,started to go yesterday and glad I didn't. 2 hr rain delay then extra innings


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU/OU @ The Box. 

Aaron Nola going up against Jonathan Gray. 2 that will play in The Big Leagues. I expect a 2-0 type game. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU/OU @ The Box.
> 
> Aaron Nola going up against *Jonathan Gray.* 2 that will play in The Big Leagues. I expect a 2-0 type game.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!!


Is that with or without the Adderall.....

Did any LSU guys get selected in the MLB draft ?

I know that Texas had one go in the second round, and A&M had Kohl S. drafted number 4, gonna be hard for him to pass on the kind of money they will throw at him


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Is that with or without the Adderall.....
> 
> Did any LSU guys get selected in the MLB draft ?
> 
> I know that Texas had one go in the second round, and A&M had Kohl S. drafted number 4, gonna be hard for him to pass on the kind of money they will throw at him


I think LSU had 2 taken last night, Eads and Jones I believe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's correct. Ryan Eades went to The Twins in Round 2 & Jacoby Jones went to The Pirates in Round 3. 

A signee from Terrebonne HS was taken in Round 2 by The Diamondbacks. Safe to say he won't play in The BR.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

That sucks it looked liked that kid from Terrebonne HS is the real deal with a good head on his shoulders. Although, his parents were interviewed as saying they wanted him to go to college. Did not apear they were in it for the money. We'll see.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You're right. We will see. Would love to have him playing for LSU, but it's hard to say no as a kid out of HS. 

Mason Katz went to The Cards in Round 4 & Nick Rumbelow went to Thy Yanks in Round 7.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Chapel Hill super rained out today. Good news is I couldn't go today but was offered tickets to the sunday game! I'll be there hopefully. As for draft picks alot of people thought UNC's 3rd baseman Moran would go #1 or #2 but didn't go until the 6th pick. Heading to the Marlins.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

meckardt said:


> Perno got the Ax today, just thought you would like to know.


My dad told me so I thought it was that day. He was ok but there was something a little differnt about him. I will say coach Strickland is an awesome dude. Def a class act I was recruited by him at GT and Perno. Would def pick strick over Perno. The worst was his pitching coach Butch. Best of luck in the coming seasons I would guess he turns it around .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Great Game 1 in The BR. LSU wins 2-0. Aaron Nola with a 2 hit CG Shutout. I think I said I expect a 2-0 game. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pitching duel


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes sir it was. Jonathan Gray was cruising until Jacoby Jones came through with the triple & the pinch hit double knocked him out of the game.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Tar Heels win! Ninth inning walk off hit in a 5 to 5 game.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Vandy loses to Louisville and MSU beat Virginia 11-6.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Vandy loses to Louisville and MSU beat Virginia 11-6.


VA will bounce back.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. No. STATE will win that Super Regional.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU wins 11-1 and takes The BR Super Regional. 57-9. The Best Team in Americana plays in The BR.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

UCLA beat Cal St. Fullerton again yesterday to punch their ticket to Omaha. 

Indiana beat Free Shoes U in the 2 games played in that regional. 

K State beat Oregon St. yesterday. 

Louisville beat VANDY yesterday & is up in the 8th of Game 2. 

South Carolina beat down NC 8-0 in Game 2. 

Rice is up on NC State. Rice blew the game yesterday. 

STATE looks to close out Virginia.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

We got an old fashion butt whoopin. Tomorrow hopefully will be different. I'm gonna try to go to the game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Louisville beat VANDY in 2 games. 

Rice blew a lead yet again. 4-4 in a delay. 

STATE is up 5-1 in The 5th.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dogs tried to screw it up, but hold on for a 6-5 win. MSU on to CWS!


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Dogs tried to screw it up, but hold on for a 6-5 win. MSU on to CWS!


Good team you have there. Tough series for my guys but there's no question you guys earned your trip to Omaha. Good luck!


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Scott R. said:


> Good team you have there. Tough series for my guys but there's no question you guys earned your trip to Omaha. Good luck!


Thanks. You have to be happy too knowing what you have coming back. Virginia has a very young team.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

UNC/SC postponed again til tomorrow at noon. I have tickets in hand and will be there. Just heard that if they don't get it in tomorrow it won't be played at all and the NCAA will pick one of them. That would really suck for whoever didn't get picked.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

It ain't over till the "Fat Lady Sings" go Mississippi State Bulldogs....UVA is outa their!


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

labman63 said:


> UNC/SC postponed again til tomorrow at noon. I have tickets in hand and will be there. Just heard that if they don't get it in tomorrow it won't be played at all and the NCAA will pick one of them. That would really suck for whoever didn't get picked.


That would suck. Work all season to achieve a goal and don't have a chance to decide it on the field because of the weather. I would assume NC would get the nod since they have a better record.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm not thrilled about LSU facing a hot UCLA team right now. 

UCLA is a quality team with darn good pitching. I hope our bats stay hot against them.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The first game between OU and LSU was a classic! In the two games they played, the Sooners scored a total of 1 run. Great Defense by the Tigers and I don't see a weak spot on the team. Talk about clutch hitting, Jacoby Jones is the Super Regional MVP.

Great weekend, LSU on to the College World Series and I have an 84qt ice chest filled with Redfish to clean.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

KNorman said:


> I'm not thrilled about LSU facing a hot UCLA team right now.
> 
> UCLA is a quality team with darn good pitching. I hope our bats stay hot against them.


UCLA beat an over ranked, young, Cal St. Fullerton with no bats. LSU will certainly put Aaron Nola on the mound. LSU wins.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

labman63 said:


> UNC/SC postponed again til tomorrow at noon. I have tickets in hand and will be there. Just heard that if they don't get it in tomorrow it won't be played at all and the NCAA will pick one of them. That would really suck for whoever didn't get picked.


No way that actually happens. Both teams, their fans, & College Baseball need a winner on the field.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree but it will be decided on the field tomorrow,sunny and 88 forcast for tomorrow. I'll be out training at 7am then head the 50 minutes to chapel hill for the game! I'm pumped


Jacob Hawkes said:


> No way that actually happens. Both teams, their fans, & College Baseball need a winner on the field.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Stupid base running by K State just then.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

labman63 said:


> Agree but it will be decided on the field tomorrow,sunny and 88 forcast for tomorrow. I'll be out training at 7am then head the 50 minutes to chapel hill for the game! I'm pumped


Good to hear that.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> UCLA beat an over ranked, young, Cal St. Fullerton with no bats. LSU will certainly put Aaron Nola on the mound. LSU wins.


Hush. Baseball gods, Jacob. Dont be arrogant and hex our team.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Heels Win! View from my seat.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

labman63 said:


> Heels Win! View from my seat.


I think the third base coach must be ill for some reason. Looks like he might be throwing up.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep I think he got sick. Down 1 run and a man on 1st with 1 out and they left him there. Now we go all the way to Omaha to play NC State who is 25 min down the rd.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

labman63 said:


> Now we go all the way to Omaha to play NC State who is 25 min down the rd.


That a complaint?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

KNorman said:


> Hush. Baseball gods, Jacob. Dont be arrogant and hex our team.


Hey, I just tell it how it is.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Not at all Rick. Glad they are going. Just seems odd to me going haflway across the country to play a team that 25 minutes away. The last time we played State it went 18 innings. iUOTE=Rick Hall;1114899]That a complaint?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spoonie-whacker (Jun 4, 2013)

Always liked LSU


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Let's hear it for the underdogs, GO HOOSIERS!!! First time in the CWS! First Big Ten team since Michigan in "84. Make us northerners proud.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

HOOSIERS??? Baseball??? Wrong game....no hoops.....You want an underdog. Look to Mississippi State....go bulldogs!


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

swampcollielover said:


> HOOSIERS??? Baseball??? Wrong game....no hoops.....You want an underdog. Look to Mississippi State....go bulldogs!


Don't sleep on this MSU team. I'm sold on their ability to put runners in scoring position. I certainly underestimated them and it appears everyone else did too. After they beat the Wahoos handily, I'm pulling for the Dawgs.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Go MSU Bulldawgs !!Good game against OSU


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

NC State gave us a butt whoopin! Ouch. Looks like LSU and UCLA are in a battle.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Ouch was that the second place Pac 12 just beating the SEC best? Ouuuuch.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's to hoping my Beav's rally out of the losers bracket! Go Beavs!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

We are still going to get the UNC-LSU matchup. Raise your hand if you thought it would be an elimination game. The kid from UCLA was nails last night, and I'm not sure the LSU folks are going to like the new park quite as much as they liked Rosenblatt.

That said, don't be surprised if those jokers find a way to end up in the finals. They are pretty good.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I was about half asleep watching LSU but did I see that the kid from LSU has given up seven runs in the playoffs, all unearned? Wow pretty impressive.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Ouch was that the second place Pac 12 just beating the SEC best? Ouuuuch.


That was LSU beating themselves. 



RookieTrainer said:


> We are still going to get the UNC-LSU matchup. Raise your hand if you thought it would be an elimination game. The kid from UCLA was nails last night, and I'm not sure the LSU folks are going to like the new park quite as much as they liked Rosenblatt.
> 
> That said, don't be surprised if those jokers find a way to end up in the finals. They are pretty good.


Yeah, that place sucks. If they want to play in that field, at least have the ball from A or do something with the bats. As is, it's worse than playing with wooden bats. LSU hit 3 or 4 dingers last night and only 1 went out? Something has to give.



duk4me said:


> I was about half asleep watching LSU but did I see that the kid from LSU has given up seven runs in the playoffs, all unearned? Wow pretty impressive.


That's correct. 5 unearned runs in the Regional in the 1st inning. That should have been a 1-0 win.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

RookieTrainer said:


> We are still going to get the UNC-LSU matchup. Raise your hand if you thought it would be an elimination game. The kid from UCLA was nails last night, and I'm not sure the LSU folks are going to like the new park quite as much as they liked Rosenblatt.
> 
> That said, don't be surprised if those jokers find a way to end up in the finals. They are pretty good.


Only 1 Homerun in the first four games at the new stadium this year! Lowest total since the 1970's. If they are going to move the fence that far back, might as well let them use the old bats. Too many errors on LSU's part, UCLA deserved the win. Tigers have dug a big hole, may be too deep to get out of.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Franco said:


> Only 1 Homerun in the first four games at the new stadium this year! Lowest total since the 1970's. If they are going to move the fence that far back, might as well let them use the old bats. Too many errors on LSU's part, UCLA deserved the win. Tigers have dug a big hole, may be too deep to get out of.


Cardinal baseball . Someone whose been there would probably know more than I do, but isn't the St Louis Cards park very hard to homer in also?


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, that place sucks. If they want to play in that field, at least have the ball from A or do something with the bats. As is, it's worse than playing with wooden bats. LSU hit 3 or 4 fingers last night and only 1 went out? Something has to give.


The days of Gorilla Ball are behind us I am afraid. The 1997 Alabama had 4 guys hit 20 homers in one season, and I still think they win the CWS if Roberto Vaz doesn't break his foot stepping on a baseball in the super regional. I am not sure the team hit 20 this season.

I have to say I like it. 2-1 beats 21-14 (the CWS championship game score in 1998) any day in my book. I just looked that up and saw that LSU hit 188 home runs in 70 games in 1998, and there was not one game where they didn't hit at least one. Unbelievable. I can remember watching Eddy Furniss stand in and thinking the poor pitcher is probably scared for his life.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not asking for Gorilla Ball, I'm asking for baseball. They've done tests and the balls used in college do not travel as far as a A ball and the bats are dead. The scoring is too low as it is, but when you play in a park like that, it takes away what would be a dinger in any other level of baseball above it. 

Yeah, I would have been hesitant to pitch to Eddy Furniss too. He hit a ton of balls over Nicholson Drive.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

It takes away more than homeruns. It has an impact on base hits as well.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

To my way of thinking, what you are seeing now IS baseball. That other was some sort of video game caricature. GW Keller was about 5'10" and 160 pounds and hit home runs like crazy. Nothing against him, but that is not supposed to happen.

I will say that this is a typical swinging of the pendulum too far back the other way. It will probably readjust itself over the next few years. I just like seeing the pitchers getting rewarded for pitching inside. Of course, I like bunting, hit-and-run, stealing, etc., so I know I am in the minority. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not asking for Gorilla Ball, I'm asking for baseball. They've done tests and the balls used in college do not travel as far as a A ball and the bats are dead. The scoring is too low as it is, but when you play in a park like that, it takes away what would be a dinger in any other level of baseball above it.
> 
> Yeah, I would have been hesitant to pitch to Eddy Furniss too. He hit a ton of balls over Nicholson Drive.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> To my way of thinking, what you are seeing now IS baseball. That other was some sort of video game caricature. GW Keller was about 5'10" and 160 pounds and hit home runs like crazy. Nothing against him, but that is not supposed to happen.
> 
> I will say that this is a typical swinging of the pendulum too far back the other way. It will probably readjust itself over the next few years. I just like seeing the pitchers getting rewarded for pitching inside. Of course, I like bunting, hit-and-run, stealing, etc., so I know I am in the minority.


unfortunately the new CWS does not mimic the collegiate fields currently being used or the way that collegiate teams are being assembled...I know that at Disch-Falk in Austin the ball fiies out of there with the prevailing breeze, thats how UT recruits and then tries to find some pitching to make it stand up..I have not watch a current CWS game but it sounds like the new stadium has taken the offensive firepower away from teams that got there and has put it in the hands of the pitchers...Since collegiate baseball seems to be the new minor leagues for MLB the best thing they could do is get rid of the aluminum bats and play the game with wood bats like the pros


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

The type of bats used in college are different than the ones of two seasons ago. They are more like MLB bats than the "ping" bats of old. http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...atistical-trends-begin-to-mirror-mlb/2420157/


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Lsu hit 3 to center that would have been out of any other field, but that's not what beat them. It was a great game, but a lazy back up of 1st by the right fielder and failure to move the lead off runner on a 2-0 count doesn't warrant a win in high caliber baseball. I know they made good calls all season but you've got to question the swing away at 2-0 after the closer has struggled to be in the zone consistently. 3-2 count on the lead off before walking him and the 2 straight with the batter squaring to bunt? Arm chair coaching! But it still was a great game to watch if you like old school baseball. We are now seeing defense coming back into college baseball.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> The days of Gorilla Ball are behind us I am afraid. The 1997 Alabama had 4 guys hit 20 homers in one season, and I still think they win the CWS if Roberto Vaz doesn't break his foot stepping on a baseball in the super regional. I am not sure the team hit 20 this season.
> 
> I have to say I like it. 2-1 beats 21-14 (the CWS championship game score in 1998) any day in my book. I just looked that up and saw that LSU hit 188 home runs in 70 games in 1998, and there was not one game where they didn't hit at least one. Unbelievable. I can remember watching Eddy Furniss stand in and thinking the poor pitcher is probably scared for his life.


1997 trampoline like bats and steroids........


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Small ball wins now. Louisville getting a schlacking as we speak. Oregon St has 10 runs by the 4th inning. Louisville 0


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

labman63 said:


> Small ball wins now. Louisville getting a schlacking as we speak. Oregon St has 10 runs by the 4th inning. Louisville 0


and to think the Louisville pitching staff just shut down Vandy in the Super Regional...I guess there is no ten run mercy rule like in Little League


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I love my Beav's but they seem to collapse a little in the latter innings. I dont know if it is the pitching or some other mental worm that gets them...

Randy

PS... I just thought of this. I once sold a pup to a college world series winner about two years after they won (Fresno State). Totally useless piece of trivia.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate this crap. Dead bat, dead ball, & a field that nothing leaves the yard. Back to back hits by Indiana should have left the yard. If they are going to use a dead bat, at least use the ball in A ball.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

True to an extent. But we all know where the CWS is going to be played and what it is like. Same thing happens in the SEC tourney played in a minor league park in Bham.

If you tailor your team to your park, then you have to deal with what happens when you leave that park. Like the old Red Sox when they tried to tailor their club for the Green Monster and Pesky's Pole. It didn't work as well when they got to other parks with different characteristics. 

Also, keep in mind that a good pitcher can do this all by himself anyway if he is on regardless of the park.



BonMallari said:


> unfortunately the new CWS does not mimic the collegiate fields currently being used or the way that collegiate teams are being assembled...I know that at Disch-Falk in Austin the ball fiies out of there with the prevailing breeze, thats how UT recruits and then tries to find some pitching to make it stand up..I have not watch a current CWS game but it sounds like the new stadium has taken the offensive firepower away from teams that got there and has put it in the hands of the pitchers...Since collegiate baseball seems to be the new minor leagues for MLB the best thing they could do is get rid of the aluminum bats and play the game with wood bats like the pros


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Not to mention the pitcher throwing the ball down the right field line and Bregman absolutely butchering a ground ball that allowed the go-ahead run to score. As good as LSU was at bludgeoning teams into submission, I would want that back too if I was an LSU fan. But there wasn't a whole lot of strategy involved in sitting back and watching 188 home runs in 70 games. 



BrettG said:


> Lsu hit 3 to center that would have been out of any other field, but that's not what beat them. It was a great game, but a lazy back up of 1st by the right fielder and failure to move the lead off runner on a 2-0 count doesn't warrant a win in high caliber baseball. I know they made good calls all season but you've got to question the swing away at 2-0 after the closer has struggled to be in the zone consistently. 3-2 count on the lead off before walking him and the 2 straight with the batter squaring to bunt? Arm chair coaching! But it still was a great game to watch if you like old school baseball. We are now seeing defense coming back into college baseball.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Regardless.... I love watching the CWS.
Very few things on my bucket list; watching a CWS game is one that I wish to see.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

If LSU won every game 1-0 and had two infield hits, all you Tiger fans would be loving you some dead ball baseball... (As long as your boys kept winning, be honest)


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually prefer college baseball because there is still some scoring strategy beyond the long ball. College baseball is at its best when teams are bunting, stealing bases, running bases aggressively, using the squeeze play, etc. It's old school team baseball that you don't see anymore in MLB.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Scott R. said:


> I actually prefer college baseball because there is still some scoring strategy beyond the long ball. College baseball is at its best when teams are bunting, stealing bases, running bases aggressively, using the squeeze play, etc. It's old school team baseball that you don't see anymore in MLB.


There is now at least. I like a home run as good as anybody, but balance is important too. When Alabama was hitting all the home runs and going to the CWS, their Achilles heel was a pitcher who could spot a breaking ball and off speed pitch, because their whole approach seemed to be to wait on the fastball and see how far they could hit it.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill, I would have to disagree with you on this one. Yes, I don't care if LSU won 1-0 or 21-0 I just wouldn't watch all of those 1-0 games. Most teams that hit .250 as a team do resort to small ball tactics because that's all they can do effectively. In the game of baseball there's a big difference in a team hitting 188 home runs and tactics like trying a trick pick-off play. As UCLA proved against LSU it can be very effective and ultimately lead to victory (which is why the game is played). If fans like that sort of stuff so be it. I was fortunate to coach some of the players and against some of the players that played for LSU during their "gorilla" ball seasons and from my perspective it was something to see! I guess I like seeing the clutch extra-base hit or the walk off home-run where some of you guys like to see a sac bunt, errant throw and an unearned run!!! To each his own!!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

Any clips of the trick pick off? Can't find it. Georgia finally got a new coach, finally!


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

The pitcher does a pick move to second, the short stop dives in behind the runner at second base, center field charges in while the pitcher has the ball the whole time. It didn't materialize. Real Bush League!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

coachmo said:


> Bill, I would have to disagree with you on this one. Yes, I don't care if LSU won 1-0 or 21-0 I just wouldn't watch all of those 1-0 games. Most teams that hit .250 as a team do resort to small ball tactics because that's all they can do effectively. In the game of baseball there's a big difference in a team hitting 188 home runs and tactics like trying a trick pick-off play. As UCLA proved against LSU it can be very effective and ultimately lead to victory (which is why the game is played). If fans like that sort of stuff so be it. I was fortunate to coach some of the players and against some of the players that played for LSU during their "gorilla" ball seasons and from my perspective it was something to see! I guess I like seeing the clutch extra-base hit or the walk off home-run where some of you guys like to see a sac bunt, errant throw and an unearned run!!! To each his own!!


Hey Coach, I was mostly pointing out that some LSU fans never complained about the current style of play till their team was eliminated.

That said, I like a big HR too. But, as a South Carolina boy born and bred... I'll be the first to admit I enjoyed watching them win two National Championships in a row and make it back to the final series last year with small ball and great pitching. As a fan, all I wanted them to do was win. I wasn't complaining that the wins were only by a run or two...

Another aspect of the games that I really enjoyed was the coaching (or managing), there is more strategy to the game than some realize and you can really appreciate at this level. Ray Tanner of South Carolina was one of the best. He's now the AD there...


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill, I agree with your take on managing the "game" and in my opinion that's what most people do not understand about baseball. There is a tremendous amount of game and personnel management involved in baseball. I think that's why a lot of folks find it boring. It's a big part of what I really miss about coaching baseball. It's like a chess game!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Great finish to last night's Miss St vs Indiana game! Miss St scored three runs in the 8th to go up by 2. Indiana scored one run in the bottom of the 9th and had a runners on 2nd and 3rd with one out. In the end, it was a 260 pound 1st Basemen that saved the day for Miss St when he caught a poorly thrown ball by the pitcher.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Mississippi State makes the game of baseball fun to play. What a loose bunch having fun and WINNING...The only baseball that is worth watching is college in my opinion and it is a GAME so have fun playing. Go Bullies.........


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Franco said:


> Great finish to last night's Miss St vs Indiana game! Miss St scored three runs in the 8th to go up by 2. Indiana scored one run in the bottom of the 9th and had a runners on 2nd and 3rd with one out. In the end, it was a 260 pound 1st Basemen that saved the day for Miss St when he caught a poorly thrown ball by the pitcher.


It was a great game but had Indiana conceeded the tying run and threw Rea, the big 1st baseman, out at second they could have gotten out of the 8th inning tied at 3. Indiana had there chances leaving 10 runners stranded but congrats to Miss St.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Heels and Tigers on now 2-0 heels top of 3rd.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

labman63 said:


> Heels and Tigers on now 2-0 heels top of 3rd.


It doesn't look pretty for us. They've already pulled pitcher Eads and put in Bonvillion. 3 to zero in the 4th.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

coachmo said:


> I guess I like seeing the clutch extra-base hit or the walk off home-run where some of you guys like to see a sac bunt, errant throw and an unearned run!!! To each his own!!


Why does it have to be one or the other? Is there any more exciting play in baseball that a suicide squeeze? And you never used to see those because you couldn't play for one run when the other side was liable to hit multiple homers. In a later post you say that you like to appreciate managing, and I do too. I think there is a lot more managing going on now than there was when you could sit back and wait on "two bloops and a blast," as Earl Weaver used to say.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

didnt Costner say "...chicks dig the long ball.."


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Came home for lunch to find out LSU is down in the ninth... weird I got the impression they were unstoppable....


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Bonvillion did a nice job I thought. Eads got in trouble early and set the tone for the game. Tough to see one of the top 2 or 3 teams go home early. Thought is was gonna be us.


Franco said:


> It doesn't look pretty for us. They've already pulled pitcher Eads and put in Bonvillion. 3 to zero in the 4th.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been poking sticks.... but my team is damaged as well. Doubt if we see the finals, but until then I will still be cheering them on.
Go Beavs
Randy


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ryan did NOT pitch in The CWS.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Right it was Glenn I believe....Franco led me astray lol


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Wait I thought the ACC was overrated and UNC didn't deserve their #1 seed?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Good game ... NC did a good job and LSU did not roll over. Congrats to NC fans and condolences to LSU fans. Looking forward to Mississippi State on Friday......Go Bullies..


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

This tournament is setting up well for MSU. Winning the first 2 is going to pay dividends.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> didnt Costner say "...chicks dig the long ball.."


Yeah, but that was Costner. And he was talking about what chicks like. LOL


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

RookieTrainer said:


> Yeah, but that was Costner. And he was talking about what chicks like. LOL


Yeah, but you're talking to Bon... Bon is always concerned about what the chicks are diggin';-)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

labman63 said:


> Bonvillion did a nice job I thought. Eads got in trouble early and set the tone for the game. Tough to see one of the top 2 or 3 teams go home early. Thought is was gonna be us.


I was listening to the game on ESPN.go(they were the only ones streaming the game) and they said Eads. Couldn't watch in on the computer and set a bad example for those actually working. Whoever it was, they didn't last long before Bonvillion was in. Maybe should have started our closer, Cotton. Anything to shake things up! 


Looks like UCLA is going to take it to NC State, 2 to 1 top of the 8th. The way NC St handled NC I didn't think anyone was going to beat them.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Kinda sad to see a team batting .250 in the drivers seat of their bracket.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

BrettG said:


> Kinda sad to see a team batting .250 in the drivers seat of their bracket.


Several teams have had their shot but that little 250 average keeps coming out on top. Perhaps the teams need to focus on some of the other stats.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

When Rodon pitchs NC state is tough when he don't they are very beatable. Bad for us he has 3 days rest and I'm sure we will see him tomorrow night.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

huntinman said:


> Yeah, but you're talking to Bon... Bon is always concerned about what the chicks are diggin';-)


Funny. Costner also said strikeouts are fascist, if we are going to go with that. Plus I already have my chick, so I guess I am no longer worried. I also had what they would call "occasional power" that is still waiting on the occasion to show itself. But I made up for that by being really slow. 

My dad was a big baseball guy from way back, and he referred to the long fly balls as things that "make the mommas jump up and down and holler" - unless of course there was a runner on third and the fly ball was deep enough to score him. His mantra was to just make sure you leave home plate running toward first, not walking back to the dugout. He was almost personally offended by strikeouts, can't stand it when somebody fails to get a bunt down, and he still loves pitching and defense. I guess that's where I got my baseball worldview. 

The pitcher is supposed to be able to throw the ball on the outside two inches of the plate and be successful. Greg Maddux said "the hitter owns the middle 13 inches, but I own the 2 inches on either corner." The way the college game was played previously, that was not the case. There was no place the pitcher could throw it and know he was OK. In that case, you either expand the strike zone or have 21-14 championship games. 

I like the 2-1 games where there is something riding on every pitch. Of course, I thought the 9-6 Bama-LSU football game was a thing of beauty too, so maybe I just don't get it. According to my wife, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Funny. Costner also said strikeouts are fascist, if we are going to go with that. Plus I already have my chick, so I guess I am no longer worried. I also had what they would call "occasional power" that is still waiting on the occasion to show itself. But I made up for that by being really slow.
> 
> My dad was a big baseball guy from way back, and he referred to the long fly balls as things that "make the mommas jump up and down and holler" - unless of course there was a runner on third and the fly ball was deep enough to score him. His mantra was to just make sure you leave home plate running toward first, not walking back to the dugout. He was almost personally offended by strikeouts, can't stand it when somebody fails to get a bunt down, and he still loves pitching and defense. I guess that's where I got my baseball worldview.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention Maddux, know him well , if you saw him on the street you would never know you were looking at a future HOF'er, the guy was money at hitting the corners of the plate, but when they (umps) started taking the outside strike away from him he lost half of his effectiveness..One heck of a golfer, great tipper, all around nice guy....


As to you guys that said the ball doesnt carry at the new CWS park in Omaha, you just may be correct,in the UCLA game last night a guy absolutely CRUSHED a pitch, and the UCLA guy caught it at the warning track, at any other park that ball is in the parking lot


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Maddux also owned or was given an inch or so "off the black" as well. I'm not taking anything away from him, his control, location, movement on pitch and overall game awareness was unmatched but the strike zone expanded just a wee bit when he pitched.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

coachmo said:


> Maddux also owned or was given an inch or so "off the black" as well. I'm not taking anything away from him, his control, location, movement on pitch and overall game awareness was unmatched but the strike zone expanded just a wee bit when he pitched.


Of course it did, thats kinda what I meant..it used to burn me up that the umps would give him that outside pitch that was in the opposite batters box


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Speaking of umps, the one behind the plate for the 1st game surely was a bit over the top. He was caught telling Ross that he would throw him out the game for continuing to show him up. That convo should have never happened. Kyle Peterson (3 Time AA Pitcher @ Stanford & ESPN's main College Baseball Guy.) talked about it. He also really dictated the game within the game (Hence why some folks think baseball is boring. They don't get pitch counts, let alone what that suggests in each situation.) yesterday. Paul Mainieri should have asked a simple question about him. "Does his wife know he's screwing us?"

All that said, LSU left like 20 runners on base. No excuse for that. Lots of chances to win. They were left out there. NC took advantage of theirs. Kudos to them. Several players went 0 for Omaha. 1 should have had 2 dingers in the 1st game though. 

For those who think it's asking too much for balls that are hit well to leave the yard, Kyle Peterson has been animate about it all year. If an ex pitcher wants it, it should be so.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Funny you mention Maddux, know him well , if you saw him on the street you would never know you were looking at a future HOF'er, the guy was money at hitting the corners of the plate, but when they (umps) started taking the outside strike away from him he lost half of his effectiveness..One heck of a golfer, great tipper, all around nice guy....


He looks more like a CPA than a major league pitcher. And before anybody starts yelling at me I have an accounting degree myself.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I Love my Beavs but must admit they will have their hands full with Mississippi State.

Regardless... GO BEAVs!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

RookieTrainer said:


> He looks more like a CPA than a major league pitcher. And before anybody starts yelling at me I have an accounting degree myself.


One thing for sure... He knew how to count to three;-)


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Boy this got quiet all the sudden....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://m.omaha.com/om/pm_23098/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=sL43SRoI


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

huntinman said:


> One thing for sure... He knew how to count to three;-)


He sure did.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://m.omaha.com/om/pm_23098/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=sL43SRoI


What if the wind had just been blowing in that day? It was sure knocking them down last night.

I am not sure most realize how much the wind blew out at Rosenblatt. Helping smallish middle infielders like Warren Morris hit dramatic game-winning home runs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Warren Morris wasn't small. 

The simple fact is, it's no longer baseball. It's chicken sh#t. 

A good hit should be rewarded.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Boy this got quiet all the sudden....


I watched the game last night, as hard as it was to watch a 1 to zero game for nine innings! Congrats to the Beavs!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Many teams have been denied the long ball this series... to pretend only one team has been hurt is childish. Did you see the last hit of the game between Mississippi State and Oregon State? That ball was crushed and was caught in the warning track with two on, two out, in the bottom of the ninth. Beavs lose and Bulldogs win.

Play on. Both teams are playing with the same "dead ball" with the same "dead bats" and on the same field.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Similar thing happened at the end of the UCLA vs NC State game. NC St player crushes the ball in the 9th with runners on 2nd and 3rd and the UCLA player catches the ball deep in the warning track. NC St looses on a field that penalizes teams with the bigger hitters. Fans want to see scoring and HR's every now and then. There has been a total of 3 - 4 HR's in the College World Series. That's not good.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Down to the final four with two on life support.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you heard the latest? When LSU lost to Alabama in football last year, the footballs had been deflated before the game! 

It has ruined the sport... It's just not the same game anymore.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Per LSU stats, 5' 11", 190. Not the typical power hitter size.

LSU hit one of the two homers so far and still went 0-2 and BBQ. As Kyle Petersen was saying last night, keep the ball down out of the air and you'll fare much better.

And there are those of us who think 21-14 is chickensh#t, to use your phrase. I guess we will have to agree to disagree.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Warren Morris wasn't small.
> 
> The simple fact is, it's no longer baseball. It's chicken sh#t.
> 
> A good hit should be rewarded.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Football season just cant get here soon enough for you guys can it...LOL


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Have you heard the latest? When LSU lost to Alabama in football last year, the footballs had been deflated before the game!


Just for Jacob and Franco's edification, Bill - seeing as how they can now focus their attention to another beating this fall - are you saying The Great Saban dictates whether the ball's carrying or not in Omaha, as well as Red Stick and Tuscaloosa?...

MG


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

crackerd said:


> Just for Jacob and Franco's edification, Bill - seeing as how they can now focus their attention to another beating this fall - are you saying The Great Saban dictates whether the ball's carrying or not in Omaha, as well as Red Stick and Tuscaloosa?...
> 
> MG


Got to be some dastardly reason those kittens keep losing unfairly to that mean old team in red.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

and on Sat Nov 23rd Johnny Football (TAMU) visits Baton Rouge


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Since this all appears to be in good fun and since I'm a die-hard LSU fan I think it's important to point out to both crackerd and huntinman that there ain't much happening in the wide wide world of sports in either Delaware or Tennessee unless I'm missing something. Has any team from Tennessee or Delaware ever made it to the College World Series or been relevant in Div I football (OK maybe a couple of years for UT)???? I'll stick with the Tigers of LSU anyday. Just sayin!! RookieTrainer as for your post listing Morris as 5'-11" and 190 lbs true that may not be a typical power hitter but if you are familiar with the game of baseball, you know quick hands and a quick bat helps generate bat speed which in turn helps the ball leave the bat with some pop!! FYI the real reason that LSU got beat at the College World Series is because their opponents scored at least 1 more run per game than they did!! Pretty simple really!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> and on Sat Nov 23rd Johnny Football (TAMU) visits Baton Rouge


Maybe Bon. Did you see where he tweeted. Bullshit like tonight is why I can't wait to get out of college Station. Of course he deleted it but too late it went public. That kid is on the verge of imploding. Word is they are having trouble finding a helmet big enough for his head.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

coachmo said:


> Since this all appears to be in good fun and since I'm a die-hard LSU fan I think it's important to point out to both crackerd and huntinman that there's ain't much happening in the wide wide world of sports in either Delaware or Tennessee unless I'm missing something.


C'mon, man! - didn't you know Delaware's been incorporated as 'Bama-North for our partisanship? Or should I just say we call it Coastal Crimson Tide Country.

Not nice of you pointing out that Saban owns Tennessee, either. But anything more about that bidness, you'll have to ask the Athens, Tenn. Chamber of Commerce - which was wowed when Saban drew an SRO crowd of 1,500 last week hear him speak virtually in the shadows of Neyland Stadium, then donated his honorarium to a kids' charity.

We (Roll Tiders everywhere including Delaware) thank y'all Who-sers every day for sending us, however indirectly, the Great Saban.

MG


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

coachmo said:


> Since this all appears to be in good fun and since I'm a die-hard LSU fan I think it's important to point out to both crackerd and huntinman that there's ain't much happening in the wide wide world of sports in either Delaware or Tennessee unless I'm missing something. Has any team from Tennessee or Delaware ever made it to the College World Series or been relevant in Div I football (OK maybe a couple of years for UT)???? I'll stick with the Tigers of LSU anyday. Just sayin!! RookieTrainer as for your post listing Morris as 5'-11" and 190 lbs true that may not be a typical power hitter but if you are familiar with the game of baseball, you know quick hands and a quick bat helps generate bat speed which in turn helps the ball leave the bat with some pop!! FYI the real reason that LSU got beat at the College World Series is because their opponents scored at least 1 more run per game than they did!! Pretty simple really!!


Coach, I agree with everything you said. And just for the record, I'm not a Vol fan. For many years it was worse. I went to South Carolina in my hometown of Columbia, South Carolina. We suffered forever. And yes... LSU whipped us in a great game at Death Valley last fall. 

Having said all that, you might want to google UT football. They have a rich tradition... It's been a lean few years. But they are a traditional powerhouse.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how teams defend Johnny Football this year. I think he may not have such a great year! Bill, I'm familiar with UT and their football success. It's just a case of "what have you done lately!" For UT not much! On a side note Delaware sure can run the Wing-T if any of you are familiar with old school power running style football.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

All I gotta say is HOW BOUT THEM TARHEELS!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

labman63 said:


> All I gotta say is HOW BOUT THEM TARHEELS!


 I don't think they will drop another game this season!


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Franco said:


> I don't think they will drop another game this season!


I hope you are right Franco


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

coachmo said:


> RookieTrainer as for your post listing Morris as 5'-11" and 190 lbs true that may not be a typical power hitter but if you are familiar with the game of baseball, you know quick hands and a quick bat helps generate bat speed which in turn helps the ball leave the bat with some pop!!


All very true, but for sure the exception to the rule. As I said in a previous post, Alabama had an even smaller guy hit a bunch of homers too. Plus, I thought all this stuff had to be done to protect the pitchers.

I think a lot of folks are also forgetting that the two ballparks apparently face in the opposite direction. The wind at Rosenblatt was generally blowing out, at least to left and left center, as hard as the wind seems to be blowing straight in at the new park. So how many of the previous homers were wind-aided?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> I don't think they will drop another game this season!





caryalsobrook said:


> I hope you are right Franco


Cary: Franco's sports predictions are usually the kiss of death, its well documented that he is about as accurate as the Swami, Chris Berman


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

RookieTrainer, just curious which part is the expectation and which part is the rule? Are you saying not a lot of 190lb baseball players are capable of hitting home runs or that bat speed doesn't generate the velocity a ball comes off the bat, the force it generates and the distance the ball travels? I'm somewhat confused with your response. It's true the coefficient of the bat, the hardness of the ball, the size of the park, etc. all come into play but guys that have a lot of "pop" in their swing have IT! There's no mistaking a player that can generate bat speed from the guy that mashes with brute force. I'm not trying to argue with you here but we can debate this all day long.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

coachmo said:


> RookieTrainer, just curious which part is the expectation and which part is the rule? Are you saying not a lot of 190lb baseball players are capable of hitting home runs or that bat speed doesn't generate the velocity a ball comes off the bat, the force it generates and the distance the ball travels? I'm somewhat confused with your response. It's true the coefficient of the bat, the hardness of the ball, the size of the park, etc. all come into play but guys that have a lot of "pop" in their swing have IT! There's no mistaking a player that can generate bat speed from the guy that mashes with brute force. I'm not trying to argue with you here but we can debate this all day long.


I don't think Hammerin' Hank was 180 soaking wet, was he?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Ouch my Beavers are out!

The good news is I now can cut my "rally 'stache" which looks absolutely rediculous. Congrats to Mississippi State.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Ouch my Beavers are out!
> 
> The good news is I now can cut my "rally 'stache" which looks absolutely rediculous. Congrats to Mississippi State.


The other good news is that the trophy will be coming back to the South East where it belongs;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> The other good news is that the trophy will be coming back to the South East where it belongs;-)


Isnt UCLA still in it......is the final best two of three even though one of the teams has one loss


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Isnt UCLA still in it......is the final best two of three even though one of the teams has one loss


Oh, sorry... So focused on the National I thought it was down to UNC and MS St


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm so proud of my Bulldogs! Never thought they would make a run like this. Hope they can keep it up.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

huntinman said:


> The other good news is that the trophy will be coming back to the South East where it belongs;-)


I hear ya... however must point out that in the history of the CWS... the trophy has spent more time on the west coast.

Pac 12 - 16 titles including last years win by Arizona
SEC is next with only 9
BIG 10 with 6

ACC is waaaay down the list with 1


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

With all that said... I think it will be back in the SE somewhere. I just cant see UCLAs .191 CWS batting average holding up over the next week.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> I hear ya... however must point out that in the history of the CWS... the trophy has spent more time on the west coast.
> 
> Pac 12 - 16 titles including last years win by Arizona
> SEC is next with only 9
> ...


Aren't most of those titles by Cal St Fullerton? Just as most of the SEC's are LSU's. 

4th inning UCLA vs NC and NC had thier chance to get some runs on the board. That was a bad call on the double play. NC runner clearly got to 1st in time and there were two on base, one out at the time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No. Most are USC.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Cal State Fullerton is not in the Pac 10 or 12.

On another note... UCLA is trying to give away the game.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

UCLA won it... 

It will be SEC vs PAC 12. 

I am biased (duh) but believe Mississippi State will take it in 2. I will still root for the Pac12 but believe the SEC will get the trophy.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Bill,
You are correct!! Hank Aaron 180lbs, Mantle 170lbs, Dimaggio 190lbs, Pudge Rodriguez 200lbs the list could go on. Not so much the exception as previously stated!! I'll stick to what I know and that's quick hands and the ability to generate bat speed makes the ball jump off of the bat.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll play. If Warren has IT, it seems as though he would have hit more than 26 homers in 1500 ABs, or 1.73% of his ABs. Even taking the wood bat into account, that's not a lot of pop.

I'm saying looking at what is going on now relative to an era with players using 34 inch pre-BBCOR aluminum bats that weighed 29 ounces hitting home runs in a park that was notorious for the wind blowing out at 15-20 MPH may not be completely fair.



coachmo said:


> RookieTrainer, just curious which part is the expectation and which part is the rule? Are you saying not a lot of 190lb baseball players are capable of hitting home runs or that bat speed doesn't generate the velocity a ball comes off the bat, the force it generates and the distance the ball travels? I'm somewhat confused with your response. It's true the coefficient of the bat, the hardness of the ball, the size of the park, etc. all come into play but guys that have a lot of "pop" in their swing have IT! There's no mistaking a player that can generate bat speed from the guy that mashes with brute force. I'm not trying to argue with you here but we can debate this all day long.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

I never referred to Morris specifically, I merely pointed out that a 5'11" 190lb baseball player should not be discounted as someone that could hit homeruns based strictly on his size. I don't disagree with your assessment about the bats, field, wind, etc, however; back when LSU was hitting a ton of HR's not everyone was doing likewise with the same bats, in the same fields, with the same winds. Morris was at the right place at the right time, fate, destiny or whatever you want to call it!! That's the stuff movies are written about!!


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

coachmo said:


> I don't disagree with your assessment about the bats, field, wind, etc, however; back when LSU was hitting a ton of HR's not everyone was doing likewise with the same bats, in the same fields, with the same winds.


The year 1997 has 3 of the top 10 team HR seasons ever. LSU hit 188 (incredibly almost 2.7 a game) Alabama hit 170, and Oklahoma State hit 149. The next year in the CWS, LSU hit 17 in 4 games to tie for the most ever with USC in the same year. LSU is not otherwise in the top 5.

So yes, other teams were hitting a ton of home runs with the same bats, in the same fields, with the same winds.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

coachmo said:


> Bill,
> You are correct!! Hank Aaron 180lbs, Mantle 170lbs, Dimaggio 190lbs, Pudge Rodriguez 200lbs the list could go on. Not so much the exception as previously stated!! I'll stick to what I know and that's quick hands and the ability to generate bat speed makes the ball jump off of the bat.


You had me till you included Pudge with the likes of Aaron, Mick, and Joltin Joe...


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Feel that MSU will win. Not taking anything away from UCLA just feel that MSU is peaking at the right time and they'll be tough to beat.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Scott R. said:


> Feel that MSU will win. Not taking anything away from UCLA just feel that MSU is peaking at the right time and they'll be tough to beat.


Agreed MSU is looking awful good right now.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Since I am partial to msu since I live in good ol Mississippi I Beleive they will win. I just don't think pitching of ucla can beat the hitting of a hot state team. The 1-0, 2-1 games should not win against msu. Large park favors state even though they have one of the 3 homers hit in this years cws. We will see. Hail state!!!!


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

It's all just NOICE guys... the class in the SEC this year is MSU...Good Bulldogs......beat UCLA!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Huh? LOL. LSU or VANDY, yes. STATE, um, no.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

They are still playing...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> UCLA won it...
> 
> It will be SEC vs PAC 12.
> 
> I am biased (duh) but believe Mississippi State will take it in 2. I will still root for the Pac12 but believe the SEC will get the trophy.





Scott R. said:


> Feel that MSU will win. Not taking anything away from UCLA just feel that MSU is peaking at the right time and they'll be tough to beat.





whitelabs8675 said:


> Since I am partial to msu since I live in good ol Mississippi I Beleive they will win. I just don't think pitching of ucla can beat the hitting of a hot state team. The 1-0, 2-1 games should not win against msu. Large park favors state even though they have one of the 3 homers hit in this years cws. We will see. Hail state!!!!





swampcollielover said:


> It's all just NOICE guys... the class in the SEC this year is MSU...Good Bulldogs......beat UCLA!


and game one goes to the UCLA Bruins 3-1....


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Same thing, team fails to execute a bunt and loses the game on an error. I am truly amazed at how poorly these teams are at what is one of the easiest things in baseball a sacrifice bunt. Fun game to watch though.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> and game one goes to the UCLA Bruins 3-1....


 That's why they actually play the game before deciding who's the best !


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I watched the entire game last night and the only excitement came in the 8th inning when the Miss St batter hit the ball and the UCLA player made a sensational catch at the wall. Any other college park and it would have been a two run homer! Three HR's for the entire WS, this will be a record low. I hope the U's threaten to move the WS to a more college friendly park!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

And it goes to UCLA!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> UCLA won it...
> 
> It will be SEC vs PAC 12.
> 
> I am biased (duh) but believe Mississippi State will take it in 2. I will still root for the Pac12 but believe the SEC will get the trophy.


Very happy to be eating my words on this one!

PAC-12 is pulling farther away from the field.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

gotta give UCLA pitching their props, they didnt lose in the Regionals,Super Regionals or the CWS...certainly no fluke..admit it they dominated the competition, small ball won this time

if this stadium is the same dimension as Rosenblatt, then its in the dead zone part of town, because there were a few balls hit that should have been GONE...I think they need to move the fences in about 15 feet, didnt see any balls hit to center or right field

Oh and the cameraman loves the gal in the half pink t shirt


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Very happy to be eating my words on this one!
> 
> PAC-12 is pulling farther away from the field.


Are you high????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> gotta give UCLA pitching their props, they didnt lose in the Regionals,Super Regionals or the CWS...certainly no fluke..admit it they dominated the competition, small ball won this time
> 
> if this stadium is the same dimension as Rosenblatt, then its in the dead zone part of town, because there were a few balls hit that should have been GONE...I think they need to move the fences in about 15 feet, didnt see any balls hit to center or right field
> 
> Oh and the cameraman loves the gal in the half pink t shirt


15 foot hell. 30 foot. The bats are basically playing like wood, yet the seams are raised, thus knocking the ball down 20 foot on a normal dinger. It's worse @ that stadium because the prevailing winds blow in. They've done a segment on ESPN's Sports Science. I'll look for it. It shows the difference in a college ball and a MLB ball.

http://youtu.be/MgU3mzJRr5c

Here's 1 that shows the difference in the old bats and new bats that are similar to wood. 

http://youtu.be/gxI3svB_O44


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats to UCLA. They were simply the better team. But the dogs had a nice run down the stretch. A team that didn't look very good during the middle of the season, but probably over achieved the last 1/3 of the year. Second place is their best finish ever, so that's not all bad.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

One run in 2 games????? Ucla was on a different level. Great pitching!!!!!! Ballpark favored the bruins but to only muster 1 run and shut down all their key hitters both games........kudos to pitching staff. Hell of n era!!!!!


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

whitelabs8675 said:


> One run in 2 games????? Ucla was on a different level. Great pitching!!!!!! Ballpark favored the bruins but to only muster 1 run and shut down all their key hitters both games........kudos to pitching staff. Hell of n era!!!!!


Four runs total in 5 the games they played. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Four runs total in 5 the games they played. Pretty amazing.


The biggest stat I saw about this was in the news - Total Varsity NCAA titles won - UCLA = now 109 - MSU = 0 . There is something about the critical mass of a total program that appears in different places than on the field, but does eventually. 

This is not meant as any show of disrespect for MSU's accomplishment - I think it's great that a couple of programs that weren't supposed to be there this year were .


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

MSU had a GREAT season, especially when you think about the recruiting advantage they have over a school like MSU. MSU has had a strong baseball program for years within their region, always competitive. They just really put it all together right up until the finals....to bad, I like to see underdogs win...hope they are back in it again next year.....


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you high????


For once we agree!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

RookieTrainer said:


> For once we agree!


High? No just particularly good at math. From the record books, UCLA's win gives the PAC-12 their 17th CWS title. The next closest would be the SEC with 9. Pac 12 has nearly double the CWS titles over the next closest conference!

Dont worry... the SEC still has the lockdown on college football. I begrudgingly acknowledge that..... but I am sure it has something to do with the ball, or the field, or the bats... oh wait no bats in football.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems like if you were particularly good at math the acknowledgement of recent SEC dominance in college football would not be begrudging. But I digress. 

Be careful talking about championships that happened more than X years ago, and the X changes depending on who you are talking to at the time. As we Alabama fans know all too well, you could get accused of living in the past. 



Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> High? No just particularly good at math. From the record books, UCLA's win gives the PAC-12 their 17th CWS title. The next closest would be the SEC with 9. Pac 12 has nearly double the CWS titles over the next closest conference!
> 
> Dont worry... the SEC still has the lockdown on college football. I begrudgingly acknowledge that..... but I am sure it has something to do with the ball, or the field, or the bats... oh wait no bats in football.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

MSDOGS1976 said:


> Congrats to UCLA. They were simply the better team. But the dogs had a nice run down the stretch. A team that didn't look very good during the middle of the season, but probably over achieved the last 1/3 of the year. Second place is their best finish ever, so that's not all bad.


Glad to see the Bulldogs in the CWS. I enjoyed the young men having fun playing a Game.......the way it should be


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

RookieTrainer said:


> Be careful talking about championships that happened more than X years ago, and the X changes depending on who you are talking to at the time. As we Alabama fans know all too well, you could get accused of living in the past.


So I go to the record books once again to see the last ten winners:
2013 UCLA (Pac 12)
2012 Arizona (Pac 12)
2011 South Carolina (SEC)
2010 South Carolina (SEC)
2009 LSU (SEC)
2008 Fresno State (Mountain West)
2007 Oregon State (Pac 10, now 12)
2006 Oregon State (Pac 10, now 12)
2005 Texas (Big 12)
2004 Cal State Fullerton (Big West)

Its been fun boys but I gotta train some dogs and actually go to work some time.

Bottom line. Congrats to UCLA on a fine win. Congrats to MSU for a wonderful season and a helluva run.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, that one went by you like an Adam Plutko high fastball.


----------



## Hilltop (Apr 10, 2005)

Congrats on UCLA for a great season. I would have liked to see the fences moved in so some of those well hit balls would have been HR's. Still think UCLA would have won though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The Bruins’ .227 batting average in the CWS also was the lowest since teams went away from wood bats. The Bruins’ 19 runs in five games were the fewest by a champion since the CWS went to eight teams in 1950.

Yikes!!!! It must be nice to play in a field that supports subpar pitching (Meaning you can get away with bad pitches and they're still an out.) and even worse hitting. 2 & a cue in a real park, regards.


----------

